# messages from marketplace



## tschwa2 (Dec 12, 2019)

In the past I always got an email when I had a new message from the marketplace.  I have a hotmail address and at least 90% made it to my inbox with an occasional one going to my spam folder.  

I was recently going through spam and saw a message that I had unread marketplace messages.  I haven't gotten any through to my inbox and there were about 4 messages over the last month and a half or so.  I didn't even see the messages in the spam box although they could have been deleted by the time I checked.

Has any of the permissions changed in the last 6 months because as I said I used to get most of the marketplace messages into my inbox?


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 12, 2019)

no changes, all of those messages are still sent automatically by the marketplace and the contents of the messages remain unchanged.  TUG has no control over how hotmail/google/etc sorts incoming mail or what it chooses to put in spam/promotions/other folders.

unfortunately much of this is likely caused by other hotmail/gmail/outlook/msn members marking legitimate messages as spam.  once that is done enough times, those systems will start flagging all similar messages as spam in other folks email inboxes.  We get notifications about this all the time in reports from those email providers, and we simply dont understand why members mark legitimate TUG messages as spam, but it does happen.

we also have a completely separate email sent every monday afternoon to every member who has an unread marketplace message as a reminder to log in and check their messages.


----------

